# Điểm mặt loạt mẫu giường trẻ em thông minh kết hợp hộc giường tiện lợi



## ngoclan (8/8/19)

Khó ngủ, trằn trọc với nỗi sợ dưới gầm giường luôn là ám ảnh không hề nhỏ với bé, giường trẻ em thông minh kèm hộc giường sẽ giải quyết triệt để điều này.

*Giường trẻ em thông minh kèm hộc tủ, điều cần thiết giúp giải quyết những nỗi lo vô hình:*
“Cốc, cốc, cốc, mẹ ơi, bố ơi!​Gì thế con, mẹ ra ngay! Mẹ đây Mẹ đây!​Mẹ ơi, con không ngủ được, con sợ ông kẹ dưới gầm giường…huhuhu.​Ngoan nào, mẹ thương, lại đây với mẹ nào.”​Ắt hẳn khi đọc qua tình huống này, các mẹ đang bắt đầu cho bé ngủ riêng phải phì cười và lắc đầu ngao ngán bởi cứ nửa đêm là con lại bắt đầu gõ cửa phòng bố mẹ bởi những nỗi sợ hãi vô hình “không đâu vào đâu”.
Có mẹ tìm giải pháp bật đèn khi ngủ, như ánh đèn chói quá làm giấc ngủ của con không được chất lượng. Có mẹ thì chịu khó nằm cùng và đọc truyện cho đến khi bé đi sâu và giấc ngủ, nhưng điều này lại không hiệu quả vì bé ngủ chập chờn và luôn trong tâm trạng lo sợ mẹ đi mất.





Những bậc phụ huynh thông thái khác thì đầu tư hẳn cho trẻ một giải pháp thông minh hơn, đó chính là lựa chọn những chiếc giường đơn với hộc giường đính kèm, sự lấp đầy của hộc giường hoặc hộc tủ đi kèm giường đơn là một thiết kế thông minh giúp trẻ yên tâm hơn trong quá trình đi vào giấc ngủ.

*Giường trẻ em thông minh là gì?*
Hầu như các mẫu giường trẻ em thông minh ngoài việc đảm bảo chất lượng và kết cấu giường đều đi kèm những thiết kế tiện ích như thiết kế giường đơn kèm hộc giường; thiết kế giường đơn kèm hộc tủ hoặc thiết kế thông minh giường tầng với cầu thang an toàn khép kín kèm hộc cầu thang tiện lợi.
Với loạt mẫu sản phẩm từ giường đơn tới giường tầng của Nanakids, hầu như tất cả các dòng sản phẩm này đều mang trong mình những chức năng thông minh ưu việt như giường trẻ em tích hợp vị trí đựng quần áo sách vở cho phòng trẻ thêm thoáng đãng, tiết kiệm diện tích phòng ngủ…
Hơn nữa, giường trẻ em thông minh Nanakids với nguyên liệu chính từ gỗ thông hỗ trợ chống mối mọt, xua đuổi côn trùng; những tác nhân ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ sản phẩm cũng như giấc ngủ của bé. Thiết kế dễ tháo lắp cũng là một trong những ưu điểm được cho là thông minh của dòng sản phẩm này.

*Điểm mặt các mẫu giường trẻ em thông minh đến từ Nanakids:*

*Giường trẻ em thông minh Viking:*

*

*​Thiết kế thông minh với rào quây chắc chắn có lối ra vào giúp giữ bé luôn an toàn trong khi ngủ, giường tầng Viking tựa như một chiếc nôi phóng to có lối ra vào phù hợp cho các trẻ vừa bỏ nằm nôi.

*Giường trẻ em thông minh Sophie, Madison:*
Giường đơn Sophie Madison với nguyên liệu sản xuất chính từ gỗ thông tự nhiên nhập khẩu, đi kèm với gỗ HDF với khả năng chống thấm, trị mọt và xua đuổi côn trùng vô cùng hiệu quả, mang lại cho trẻ không gian sống an toàn, chất lượng.
Giường đơn Madison với nét chắc chắn, hiện đại, cá tính thích hợp cho bé trai, giường Sophie với 2 tông màu chủ đạo là hồng và trắng cùng đường nét sản phẩm tinh tế, mảnh khảnh và uyển chuyển chính là sự lựa chọn không thể nào chê dành cho gia đình có bé gái.
Lớp sơn an toàn được pha chế với tỉ lệ thích hợp, tránh tối đa 100% nguy cơ nhiễm chì, tạo nên bề mặt sản phẩm mềm, mướt, ít bám bụi và đặc biệt an toàn cho da tay của trẻ.

*Giường tầng trẻ em cao cấp, hiện đại, thông minh Bob Stairway:*

*



*​
Mẹ có đang tìm một chiếc giường tầng có cầu thang cho bé trên 4 tuổi, giường tầng thông minh với cầu thang khép kín, bảo đảm an toàn cho bé khi thao tác leo trèo chính là sự lựa chọn dành riêng cho bé trên 4 tuổi.
Kết cấu giường tầng thông minh bao gồm tay vịn chắc chắn, cầu thang trèo lên tầng giường, dưới chân cầu thang còn tích hợp hộc cầu thang với diện tích rộng, dễ kéo mở; mỗi hộc cầu thang đều có kết hợp bộ ray trượt giảm chấn tạo cảm giác nhẹ nhàng khi kéo ra vào, chống ồn và tránh kẹt tay cho bé.
Note: Ngoài ra, khi cua các sản phẩm giường đơn hoặc giường tầng này, mẹ có thể mua kèm hộc giường Trundle(giúp bé có thêm không gian nằm, tránh cảm giác sợ hãi vì gầm giường trống) hoặc hộc tủ Drawer(cho bé vị trí cất giữ đồ chơi, sách vở) giúp quá trình sinh hoạt của bé được thuận tiện và dễ dàng.

*

*

Cho bé thêm an tâm ngủ ngon với gầm giường đã được lấp đầy bởi hộc giường, hộc tủ.
Hộc tủ, hộc giường hỗ trợ tiết kiệm diện tích phòng triệt để, đem đến cho trẻ không gian chơi thoáng đãng ngay chính căn nhà mình.
Thiết kế thông minh của giường Viking với rào quây chắc chắn giúp mẹ yên tâm hơn khi để trẻ mới bỏ nằm nôi ngủ một mình.
Thiết kế giường tầng với tay vịn vững chãi, cầu thang khép kín đem đến bé yêu không gian sống an toàn, lành mạnh.
Các sản phẩm giường đơn, giường tầng thông minh cho trẻ em đều dễ dàng tháo ráp, lắp đặt, tạo sự thuận tiện hơn trong quá trình lau chùi, vận chuyển.
Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids với dòng sản phẩm giường tầng, giường đơn đang có đợt Chiết khấu lớn từ 10 đến 30% tuỳ theo các dòng sản phẩm nhất định(4/7/2019-31/8/2019).​
Nanakids kích chúc mẹ và bé có những khoảnh khắc đầu tuần đầy ý nghĩa và thú vị.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ đến HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 để được giải đáp trực tiếp.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

